# Videos > Instructional Videos >  Multipurpose Snare Wire

## IA Woodsman

Snare wire is one of those things that I keep in my pack or kits at all times. I prefer 24ga brass wire, But, most wire from 22-26ga will work. This video demos twisting wire into stronger wire, making snares, and using it for other improvised needs.

----------


## SARKY

I carry .020 stainless safety wire in all of my kits to use for whatever including snares. As to making stronger wire, I use safety wire pliers to twist up to 6 strands together. For twisting wire together, you can't beat a pair of safety wire pliers.

----------


## EdD270

Nicely done video, IA Woodsman. Thanks for the tips.

----------

